# Autostart



## Jägermeister (13. Februar 2004)

ich hab eine shell datei, die nach dem login gestartet werden soll.
jetzt hab ich sie in den ordner /home/username/.kde/autostart
doch leider wird sie nicht nach dem login aufgerufen.

was muss ich ändern

MfG Jägermeister

edit:
die datei hab ich dateiname.starter genannt


----------



## Vitei (13. Februar 2004)

Hast du das Skript ausführbar gemacht?

Wenn nicht

```
chmod 770 datei
```

Gruß


----------



## Jägermeister (13. Februar 2004)

die datei hat sogar 777.
und nix geht.


----------



## Vitei (13. Februar 2004)

Manuell ausgeführt funktioniert's?

Gruß


----------



## Jägermeister (13. Februar 2004)

es öffnet sich jedenfalls kein shell-fenster


----------



## Vitei (13. Februar 2004)

Es ist normal dass kein Konsolenfenster geöffnet wird. 

Tut das Skript das was du willst wenn du es mauell startest?


----------



## Jägermeister (13. Februar 2004)

hab grad gemerkt, dass das skript ausgeführt wird.
jetzt schau ich nochmal obs auch nach dem login gestartet wird


----------



## Jägermeister (13. Februar 2004)

ich weiß nich was er will.
wie sollte den eigentlich so ne autostart-datei vom aufba her aussehen, welche dateiendung und in welches verzeichnis ich sie tun

Mfg Jägermeister


----------



## Geek (14. Februar 2004)

Es gibt da verschiedene Methoden. Die über KDE funktioniert natürlich nur dann, wenn du KDE als Windowmanager verwendest. Deshalb lieber mal nach anderen Möglichkeiten ausschau halten, siehe http://www.google.de/search?q=autostart+linux&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=

Öffne einen Editor z.B.: 
Schreibe:

#!/bin/sh

cd /PFADZURANWENDUNG #den Pfad der Anwendung angeben
./ANWENDUNG#den Namen der Anwendung angeben


Speichern unter: /home/xxx//.kde/Autostart/ANWENDUNG.starter

X neu starten und schauen ob's funktioniert.


----------



## Jägermeister (14. Februar 2004)

so hab ichs gemacht geek. ging aber nich. kann aber sein, dass ich mich als linuxneuling geirrt hab.
was meinst du mit X neu starten
etwa den ganzen rechner


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (15. Februar 2004)

Mit X wird bei Linux alles was mit Grafik zu tun hat bezeichnet. (Es gibt einen XServer der das regelt.)


----------

